# That should stop most of the law suits...



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

http://goo.gl/GJE4mZ



> Plaintiffs suing A$hley [email protected], a popular online dating service, over a computer hacking attack that stole the personal data of millions of users will have to be publicly identified to proceed with the case, a federal judge ruled.
> 
> Forty-two plaintiffs seeking to represent a class of users of the website, which markets itself to people seeking sexual affairs outside of their marriages or committed relationships, sought to pursue litigation anonymously, as John Does, “to reduce the risk of potentially catastrophic personal and professional consequences that could befall them and their families,” according to court papers.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Ha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Just saw an article re: the lawsuit at nytimes.com.

I'm betting the judge overseeing this enjoyed writing that ruling.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

GusPolinski said:


> Ha!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree::iagree:


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

The whole debacle is representative of a serious problem in our society. People have been shielded from the consequences of their actions for so long, they have begun to believe they have the right to operate consequence free. In reality we all pay for our choices and actions. Further, those closest to us pay as well. How many familes have blown up to date? How many children have had their world turned upside down by the revelations of a parents disregard for the families safety and security? Maybe instead of "life is short, have an affair", some reality would be better..."life is not short, life is long and we, along with our families, live with the consequnces of our actions for many many years". But that wouldnt sell many subscriptions.

Integrity, doing whats right even when no one is watching, a sorely missed charater trait in todays world. 

At first i thought the AM train wreak was amusing, but thinking more about it, its juat sad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## becareful (Jan 28, 2016)

Didn't at least one of the men registered on AM committed suicide upon exposure?


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

becareful said:


> Didn't at least one of the men registered on AM committed suicide upon exposure?


There were two that I read about. One of them was a minister so I guess the embarrassment was too much for him to face.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

ReformedHubby said:


> There were two that I read about. One of them was a minister so I guess the embarrassment was too much for him to face.


Really, he decided that, as a minister, after being involved in a sex scandal, the best way to get out of it, was to kill himself? I am guessing he figured, eternal damnation, might as well get a jump on it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

I think these people will never get it - that AM was fundamentally wrong, that the people on it were fundamentally wrong, that the people outing them were not fundamentally wrong.

Note that I say 'fundamentally.' The sense of shame and consequences that follow the AM cheaters easily tell us that the cheating (and the blatant celebration thereof) was the greatest wrong. 

It's not the exposure that is fundamentally shameful. The fact that they want anonymity is yet more sociological proof that they know it's the cheating that is the core issue.

These people are akin to inmates who had their shivs confiscated and then sued for improper search, all the while insisting on an anonymous suit because it might affect their lights-out time.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

alte Dame said:


> I think these people will never get it - that AM was fundamentally wrong, that the people on it were fundamentally wrong, that the people outing them were not fundamentally wrong.
> 
> Note that I say 'fundamentally.' The sense of shame and consequences that follow the AM cheaters easily tell us that the cheating (and the blatant celebration thereof) was the greatest wrong.
> 
> ...


But, but, it was the fault of their spouse who didn't/won't/doesn't/couldn't/can't/isn't/wasn't _______!

:crying: 

:yawn:


----------

